# The Cloud House, North Wales, July 2020



## HughieD (Aug 12, 2020)

*1. The History*
There remains very little history on this place. The farm itself sits on the very edge of the low-lying boggy land to the west of the main road. Historical records show the a near-by turnpike was constructed between 1777 and 1823, which most likely puts this and other farmhouses in the area at around the late 1700s and early 1800s. 

An 1841 Census names farmer Robert Morris (45) and his mother Catherine Morris (87) as residents of the farm. Robert Morris appears to have had a son Evan (born 1816) and a daughter Jane (born 1820). Other records indicate his children and subsequent grandchildren then appear to have been resident at the house until into the 1860s.

The house appears to have remained in the Jones family as Emrys Jones was resident in the 1950s along with a Miss Enid Williams. The last occupant appears to have been a Miss Elizabeth Williams. Quite when the house has been empty from, it is hard to say.

Borrowed picture from April 2007 before the windows got boarded up:







© Copyright Gerallt Pennant licensed for reuse under this Creative Commons Licence 

*2. The Explore*
The “Cloud House” as it is code-named due to the cloud-topped mountains that surround it, needs no introduction as it has gone down in urbex folklore. It’s in a remote location with no accessible road and hence remained relatively unknown until the Manchester-based Dan Circa decided he’d grab his 15 minutes of fame and splash it all over the BBC and The Daily Mail in early 2015. From then on, firmly on the Urbex Tourbus route, its fate was sealed. Stuff has gradually gone missing over the last five years. Back in 2015 the windows weren’t boarded. Post Dan’s expose, it did get sealed up, but that didn’t stop the thieves. So, no more pocket watches, grandfather clock and other things of value.

So, on my last morning in the area with the weather closing in and three potential destinations to choose from, I plumped for the 40-minute drive to here. Having driven along the dead-end road as far as I could, I parked up and continued on foot. As I came to the first locked gate, I realised things had changed. There were parked up diggers and tractors and it became apparent that a proper road is in the midst of being constructed. Continuing on, the farm came into view and the first thing I noticed was the earth and rocks that had been moved all the way round it. Hence, I feared the worst. But, to my great surprise the place was open just like it has always been. Given the work going on and how easy it would be to seal, I found this quite strange. So, in I went, set up my tripod and went to work. About half an hour in I heard a car pull up, the door shut and then footsteps. I sat tight and continued taking pictures. Nothing happened. Then about ten minutes later the same thing happened again. Again, I just carried on. On exiting I saw two four-wheel drives parked by the gable end closest to the track. Their occupants were now at work on the road construction. Walking sheepishly past them, they didn’t even cast a gaze at me let alone stop me and ask me what I was doing there.

*3. The Pictures*

Was going to take externals on my exit but got a bit preoccupied with the cars parked next to it so only go one:


img7678 by HughieDW, on Flickr

In we go:


Cloudhouse 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Cloudhouse 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr

First up, the lounge:


img7647 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Cloudhouse 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7644 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7645 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Cloudhouse 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And on to the kitchen./dining room:


img7648 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7662 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Been a while since these have been played:


img7654 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And although the clock has now gone, the organ is still there:


img7655 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Cloudhouse 13 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Cloudhouse 11 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7660 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7664 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And up-stairs. Less of interest here to be honest:


img7666 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7667 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7669 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7670 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7674 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And finally, the master bedroom with all its clutter:


img7675 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Cloudhouse 16 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Cloudhouse 20 by HughieDW, on Flickr

So, a long way from what it used to be, but still worth an hour or so of your time if you are in the area. Be quick though as this place might not be explorable for much longer.


Cloudhouse 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## suzy32 (Aug 12, 2020)

such a beautiful place such a shame so much stuff has gone missing!!!


----------



## HughieD (Aug 12, 2020)

suzy32 said:


> such a beautiful place such a shame so much stuff has gone missing!!!



Innit just?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 12, 2020)

For comparison I had a look at a post of 2014 by Sshhhh and I see what you mean by a lot of missing items especially the grandad clock. https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/residential-sites/29379-cloud-cottage-july-2014-a.html


----------



## HughieD (Aug 12, 2020)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> For comparison I had a look at a post of 2014 by Sshhhh and I see what you mean by a lot of missing items especially the grandad clock. https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/residential-sites/29379-cloud-cottage-july-2014-a.html



I have heard that everything wasn't quite as it seemed with certain items being 'planted' for picture purposes rather than being there originally.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 13, 2020)

Still a lovely place and report mate


----------



## HughieD (Aug 15, 2020)

Mikeymutt said:


> Still a lovely place and report mate



Agreed mate. Despite many people saying "Oh, it's not worth going any more" I really enjoyed it...


----------



## irishmanlost (Aug 16, 2020)

Always good to see updates of locations, but have to say this now looks well picked clean, also in your only exterior shot looks like that the ground round the house has hardcore down, maybe going to renovate it possibly.


----------



## JayGeeBSE (Dec 29, 2020)

It clearly has an owner, as someone spent money boarding it up. So maybe they removed the more valuable/portable items.


----------

